# What does the term "body conscious" really mean



## finesthour

I just hear the term "body conscious" here and there so I know it's some kind of thing. I almost always hear it in conversations about women's fashion. It strikes me as meaningless. Just another way of saying "I'm not crazy for thinking that my body can be a different shape."


----------



## Red Panda

If you hear it in fashion topics it probably means knowing your body's shape and what clothes fit well to it, likely with the goal of reducing visibility of flaws.


----------



## stiletto

A body-con (aka body conscious) dress is a body hugging dress. The term in fashion generally means something that is fitted to your body. Some casting agencies ask for models to come in body conscious clothing so they can see their body type at first glance.


----------

